# ST. PATRICKS DAY~~~



## MeadowRidge Farm (Feb 17, 2007)

[SIZE=14pt]Its official, we're going to have another DONKEY~MULE~HINNY~only, "fun~contest". Thank you Sandy, (lilfoot) for offering a small gift along with shipping for this one. She would like to do a St. Patricks Day fun~contest, and have all the pictures entered interacting with people and of course wearing green. All entrys must be posted by March 15th, with the winner being announced on March 17-St. Patty's Day. Have fun everyone. All the pictures entered must be just simple "down~home" ones, no professional pics, or digital enhancements,you can edit things like a lead line or poop out of it, but that is it. Also, PLEASE REMEMBER ~~only one picture allowed per member. Corinne[/SIZE]


----------



## lovinarabs (Mar 1, 2007)

If no shamrocks or green are required, I've got one of our mini and his girl to enter. he he




:


----------



## PaintedPromiseRanch (Mar 1, 2007)

ok here's mine, thanks for the suggestion lilfoot...

Becky Lynn (spotted jennet, age 2 1/2) and Mary Ellen (gray dun jennet, age 1 1/2) with me (white woman, age ** LOL), waiting in the staging area to participate in the Parada del Sol, Scottsdale, AZ, February 24, 2007






although Becky Lynn wasn't too thrilled, Mary Ellen (this jennet has to be made of 100% sugar she is so sweet) really enjoyed all the visitors and attention that day!


----------



## jdomep (Mar 2, 2007)

Okay if no green is necessary (our pastures and donkeys are a muddy snowy icky mess) here is one from the fall at my boys school's farm show...the grass is Green


----------



## Spectrum Ranch (Mar 2, 2007)

Marley telling Shawn to open the Gate NOW!

http://www.spectrumranch.net


----------



## RJRMINIS (Mar 4, 2007)

*[SIZE=14pt]Here is my entry!!!! This is RJR's Vanilla Ice & Me KsCowgirl!LOL Hamming it up for St. Patty's Day!!!![/SIZE]*

*[SIZE=14pt]Vanilla says "KISS ME I'M IRISH!"[/SIZE]*


----------



## iluvwalkers (Mar 4, 2007)

*[SIZE=14pt]This is Petunia...sorry no humans, everyone has been sick here but we do Have GREEN




: . [/SIZE]*


----------



## Cara (Mar 6, 2007)

theres my entry......me and joshy



:



:


----------



## JumpinJackFarm (Mar 6, 2007)

Here is mine :aktion033: 

this is Angelica with Abbie & Bunny






**Notice the *GREEN *all around & the "Green" Fish on the Cap



iluvwalkers said:


> *[SIZE=14pt]This is Petunia...sorry no humans, everyone has been sick here but we do Have GREEN
> 
> 
> 
> : . [/SIZE]*


[SIZE=14pt]Hmmmmmm....love ya Nik[/SIZE]



:

She sure is Fat & Pretty



:



: :aktion033:


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Mar 15, 2007)

[SIZE=12pt]And here is mine. A friend and his daughter, he drives about 200 miles two times a year so she can visit my donkeys. Corinne



[/SIZE]


----------

